# trim width--40g breeder (not take dimensions)



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

Good morning,

I have an aqueon 40g breeder as a sump and I'm utilizing acrylic for over the edge equipment holders (heaters, a float switch & in line for the ATO). I forgot the measure the width of the top trim on the tank before I left this house this morning and wanted to ask the community if someone could measure theirs for me.

I'd thought about cutting the needed dimensions but have access to a quality heat gun at work and decided I'd rather mold it for a cleaner look.

Thank you!

Evan


----------

